# Self-propelled row boat



## VCTMike (Feb 7, 2014)

Any one have ideas on how to create a self propelled row boat for Peter Pan? The director would like to have Smee and Capt Hook row around the lagoon and rocks on stage. My first thought was how do I keep them from driving off the stage apron.  (maybe put a low profile ledge on the edge?)

I was thinking of modifying a three wheeled electric golf cart but they seem to be in short supply in my area. I have new four wheel golf carts available from a local company that is willing to lend one but we obviously won't be allowed to cut it up and modify it.

Has anyone built something like this and can share a photo/sketch/plans?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Feb 7, 2014)

Don't put a bottom in the boat and have the actors move it around a la Fred Flintstone. We used the gag for _Disney's Little Mermaid Jr._ and _Just So_.

I don't have pictures from Mermaid but here's one from _Just So_:


----------



## VCTMike (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice. Thought of something like that but the director wants to see the oars moving.... Arrgh.
They're presently blocked to travel around the stage and go behind a big rock where they capture Peter Pan to bring him back to the pirate ship to walk the plank.


----------



## MarshallPope (Feb 7, 2014)

You could probably caster the boat with benches and seatbelts and an open floor so that that the actors stay in place while their feet discreetly move the boat.


----------



## carproelsofly (Feb 7, 2014)

Put some suspenders on the boat so it hangs on their shoulders, then they can maneuver the oars!

It's an oldie but a goodie. And hiLARious.


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hack up an old power wheels jeep that someone wants to get rid of.


----------



## erockjosh (Feb 8, 2014)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/emersoncollegeflickr/10858743145/in/set-72157637673992844

Lizzie Bright and the Buckminister Boy @ Emerson College. There are a few more pictures showing the boat as well as the giant whale that came out of the ground. Maybe it'll give you some ideas


----------



## Amiers (Feb 8, 2014)

Look on craigslist for a hoverround or electric wheelchair. They are easy to take apart down to the base and build a frame around that. I think we got ours for $500. We made ours for Phantom. I wish I had picture but I have seemed to misplace them.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Feb 8, 2014)

VCTMike said:


> Nice. Thought of something like that but the director wants to see the oars moving.... Arrgh.



Your actors don't have arms???

The Mermaid rowboat had oars and oarlocks with Prince Eric(?) doing the work. I suppose they have to move magically then some sort of motor and cam arrangement can make it happen. It doesn't negate foot-powered motion around the stage though.


----------



## VCTMike (Feb 8, 2014)

erockjosh said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/emersoncollegeflickr/10858743145/in/set-72157637673992844
> 
> Lizzie Bright and the Buckminister Boy @ Emerson College. There are a few more pictures showing the boat as well as the giant whale that came out of the ground. Maybe it'll give you some ideas



I like that concept. I'll see if the director will go for it.


----------



## VCTMike (Feb 8, 2014)

techieman33 said:


> Hack up an old power wheels jeep that someone wants to get rid of.



Probably not enough power for three kids, one of which is a senior and kind of big.


----------



## VCTMike (Feb 8, 2014)

Amiers said:


> Look on craigslist for a hoverround or electric wheelchair. They are easy to take apart down to the base and build a frame around that. I think we got ours for $500. We made ours for Phantom. I wish I had picture but I have seemed to misplace them.



Low budget and again maybe not enough power for three kids. A golf cart would work but only if I can locate a three wheel one for next to nothing (parts). I have some people with good skill sets and access to donated parts to adapt one. Can't seem to locate one nearby though.


----------



## VCTMike (Feb 8, 2014)

sk8rsdad said:


> Your actors don't have arms???
> 
> The Mermaid rowboat had oars and oarlocks with Prince Eric(?) doing the work. I suppose they have to move magically then some sort of motor and cam arrangement can make it happen. It doesn't negate foot-powered motion around the stage though.



I follow but in my mind the motions looked awkward (rowing and attempting to move the boat with feet - and keeping it on a path). Perhaps I need to see it in real life or in a video to ease my 'fears'. I do want them to look good on stage and not awkward.


----------



## VCTMike (Feb 8, 2014)

carproelsofly said:


> Put some suspenders on the boat so it hangs on their shoulders, then they can maneuver the oars!
> 
> It's an oldie but a goodie. And hiLARious.



Not sure the director wants hiLARious but maybe comical is acceptable...


----------



## Amiers (Feb 8, 2014)

VCTMike said:


> Low budget and again maybe not enough power for three kids. A golf cart would work but only if I can locate a three wheel one for next to nothing (parts). I have some people with good skill sets and access to donated parts to adapt one. Can't seem to locate one nearby though.



Our boat was lighweight framing and was able to hold two adults and we tested it with four adults and while slowed it down it still moved. Here is a link for albany, NY craigslist.

For $400 bucks plus mats for the framing and facing it is the cheapst automated way I can think of besides FFing it.


----------



## VCTMike (Feb 8, 2014)

Amiers said:


> Our boat was lighweight framing and was able to hold two adults and we tested it with four adults and while slowed it down it still moved. Here is a link for albany, NY craigslist.
> 
> For $400 bucks plus mats for the framing and facing it is the cheapst automated way I can think of besides FFing it.



Hmmm. I'll see if we can get some cash. My longer term ambition is to hopefully save it for a production of Phantom in the future.


----------



## Amiers (Feb 8, 2014)

It could working for anything if you make interchangeable frames that will mount to the inner frame that you build around the motorized wheelchair.


----------



## bobgaggle (Feb 10, 2014)

Not really related to the post, but I did a boat once that had 3 wheels. Powered from two in the back, the front center wheel was custom made out of laminated 3/4" ply with an old inner tube mounted to the circumference for traction. it was about 10" in diameter and was mounted to its axle 2-3" off its center. As it spun, it made the bow of the boat bob up and down for a pretty realistic effect...


----------



## VCTMike (Feb 11, 2014)

bobgaggle said:


> Not really related to the post, but I did a boat once that had 3 wheels. Powered from two in the back, the front center wheel was custom made out of laminated 3/4" ply with an old inner tube mounted to the circumference for traction. it was about 10" in diameter and was mounted to its axle 2-3" off its center. As it spun, it made the bow of the boat bob up and down for a pretty realistic effect...



I was thinking of the same effect, except maybe only 1" or a little more for the offset as I didn't want to raise too much of a fake 'wake'.


----------

